# Como adaptar un control de temperatura a un calentador de agua electrico



## pedrojmg68 (Feb 7, 2017)

Saludos a los profesionales que nos orientan en este foro, tengo un calentador eléctrico el cual se usa solo para el baño diario de mi familia, el calentador calienta mucho el agua y quisiera saber si hay alguna manera de ponerle un dimmer o control que regule la temperatura a la mitad y también ver si ahorro un poco de electricidad con esta adaptación.

Especificaciones:
Caudal: 10 litros de agua x minuto aproximadamente
Voltaje: 208 voltios
Amperaje: 26 amperios
Temperatura Máxima: 45 grados centígrados


----------



## ruben90 (Feb 7, 2017)

Se me ocurre medir la temperatura de entrada y la de salida, luego mediante un control "diferencial" ajustas la temperatura. Digamos que la temperatura del agua es de 25 grados y tu quieres unos 35 grados, la resistencia iniciara a calentar el agua hasta llegar a los 35 grados y cuando llegué ahí lo mantenga. Obviamente cada 5 o 10 minutos volvera a sensar la temperatura de entrada para ajustar la temperatura de salida.

Si utilizas un triac, este se ajusta mediante control de ángulo de fase, que no es más que ir variando la corriente de la compuerta IGT.


----------



## pedrojmg68 (Feb 7, 2017)

ruben90 dijo:


> Se me ocurre medir la temperatura de entrada y la de salida, luego mediante un control "diferencial" ajustas la temperatura. Digamos que la temperatura del agua es de 25 grados y tu quieres unos 35 grados, la resistencia iniciara a calentar el agua hasta llegar a los 35 grados y cuando llegué ahí lo mantenga. Obviamente cada 5 o 10 minutos volvera a sensar la temperatura de entrada para ajustar la temperatura de salida.
> 
> Si utilizas un triac, este se ajusta mediante control de ángulo de fase, que no es más que ir variando la corriente de la compuerta IGT.



Hola Rubén, disculpa pero no entiendo lo que me dices, la temperatura de entrada del agua es siempre la misma lo que pasa es que calienta mucho y creo que es un desperdicio ya que si puedo bajar la temperatura a la mitad creo que consumirá menos corriente el calentador de agua si puedes ser un poco menos técnico en tu explicación y en la imagen que puse anexar lo que tengo que añadir para regular la temperatura te lo agradecería, saludos.


----------



## dladystarlight (Feb 7, 2017)

Quizás un simple termostato bimetalico pueda hacerte el servicio


----------



## ruben90 (Feb 7, 2017)

dladystarlight dijo:


> Quizás un simple termostato bimetalico pueda hacerte el servicio



Esta opción igual es buena.


----------



## pedrojmg68 (Feb 7, 2017)

dladystarlight dijo:


> Quizás un simple termostato bimetalico pueda hacerte el servicio



Y donde iría el termostato bimetalico porque no tengo no idea de donde ponerlo, gracias por la ayuda.



No servirá el regulador de las cocinas eléctricas la que regula la resistencia? Ponerlo en uno de los cables de la resistencia del calentador de agua? Aguantará o se quemará?


----------



## dladystarlight (Feb 7, 2017)

Este tipo de termostato tiene un sensor metálico que sujetarias al depósito del calentador y un contacto eléctrico con una rueda de regulación. 
El contacto eléctrico simplemente actúa como un interruptor y se conecta en serie con el cable de alimentación.
Cuando el sensor alcanza la temperatura que fijas en la rueda abre el contacto eléctrico dejando de alimentar el calentador. Cuando la temperatura cae vuelve a cerrarlo alimentándolo de nuevo.

No sé si alguien puede colgar una imagen de un termostato..

Una precaución importante es que la sonda del termostato este eléctricamente aislada de los.contactos eléctricos. Esto suele ser así, pero conviene asegurarse para evitar descargas eléctricas en el circuito de agua caliente.

Además, para manejar 26A de consumo necesitarás que el termostato pilote un contactor, pues el termostato por si mismo no podrá manejar tanta intensidad.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 7, 2017)

Si necesitas regular la temperatura con presición necesitas medirla compararla con una referencia para saber si llego a la temperatura deseada para detener o si falta para seguir calentando


----------



## pedrojmg68 (Feb 7, 2017)

Por lo que leo no es nada fácil el poner que este calentador trabaje a la mitad de su consumo y que la resistencia que calienta el agua trabaje a la mitad de su temperatura, veo que es algo complicado.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 7, 2017)

Para esas potencias es interesante un control por ciclos completos en el que se dispara un triac, por ejemplo tres semiciclos si y dos no.
Como la inercia térmica del agua es grande y del calentador, no se notará un salto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 7, 2017)

Me da la sensación que tiene un Triac para regular la temperatura , sería el "coso" negro con cables verde , blanco y amarillo . . . también adivino algún sensor de temperatura escondido dentro del spaguetti.

Podría estar el triac en corto , que es la falla más común. Cortá la corriente , y medilo con el tester , no debe tener continuidad entre ninguna de las patas , si puede tener 700 Ohms cómo normal , pero no continuidad.

Foto de la plaqueta electrónica ?

Saludos !


----------



## pedrojmg68 (Feb 7, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me da la sensación que tiene un Triac para regular la temperatura , sería el "coso" negro con cables verde , blanco y amarillo . . . también adivino algún sensor de temperatura escondido dentro del spaguetti.
> 
> Podría estar el triac en corto , que es la falla más común. Cortá la corriente , y medilo con el tester , no debe tener continuidad entre ninguna de las patas , si puede tener 700 Ohms cómo normal , pero no continuidad.
> 
> ...



Saludos amigo, el coso negro de 3 platicas con cables lo que hace es cuando uno abre la llave y circula el agua activa el calentador como hace esa función ni me preguntes porque en una ocasión se despegó uno de los cables y no activaba el calentador



Los cables que van en la puerta son para dos bombillos led uno rojo y otro verde

No trae más nada el calentador


----------



## ruben90 (Feb 7, 2017)

Y a todo esto, no tienes ningún esquema, diagrama o circuito?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 7, 2017)

¿ Matricula del "coso negro" ?

Si es un triac le hacemos un dimmer , si es transistor  un PWM . . .


----------



## juanma2468 (Feb 9, 2017)

Por lo visto pedrojmg68 no es un entendido de la electrónica y simplemente quiere poder bajar la potencia de su resistencia de la manera mas sencilla posible. Un interruptor bimetalico es una llave que abre y cierra por temperatura, ejemplo, si el bimetalico es de 35°C significa que sus contacto estarán cerrados, o sea que permite el paso de una corriente electrica hasta tanto la temperatura se mantenga por de bajo del valor especificado, al llegar a dicho valor o un poco mayor en el mismo se abrirán sus contactos interrumpiendo el paso de la corriente por sus contactos, vuelve a cerrarse sus contactos cuando la temperatura desciende nuevamente a por debajo de su valor nominal de temperatura. Ahora bien, esto funciona como el termostato de las planchas solo que no se regula con una perilla y es de una temperatura de trabajo fija y mucho menor que la de las planchas. Por otro lado por sus contactos pueden circular unos pocos amperes, por lo que manejar la resistencia de forma directa no es posible, para ello deberás usar un rele o contactor de 40A, lo puedes conseguir en casas de electricidad. Otra posible solución sería colocar en serie con la alimentación de la resistencia varios diodos en paralelo para recortar la mitad de la onda de tensión que le llega a la misma, suponiendo diodos de 6 amperes deberías poner un total de por lo menos 6 diodos para que te de un margen su corriente.


----------



## pedrojmg68 (Feb 9, 2017)

Gracias, Juan por tu aporte, definitivamente es un proceso el bajar el consumo de esta resistencia, tendría que gastar algo de dinero, creo que lo dejaré como esta por los momentos, tengo un compadre que es técnico electricista a ver que idea tiene.


----------

